# Pain in heel



## jocat (Aug 18, 2016)

suddenly on Monday I got pain in my right heel,no history of trauma or anything. The pain in constant, it's a burning throbbing ache getting worse, now getting pins and needles as well, could it be diabetes related, should I be worried and seeing someone? I've tried ibuprofen, paracetamol, codeine and topical gels as well as cold packs, nothing is easing it at all, difficult to walk, any ideas please?
Thanks
Jo


----------



## Ruth k (Aug 19, 2016)

I would see your GP tomorrow if possible , could be nerve pain but best get them to have a look at it for you.
All the best 
Ruth


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear your in such pain. I think it would be best to get it checked out . It may be related to diabetes but could also be you have injured it without realising realising.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2016)

I reckon the answers to your queries are yes, yes, and yes. See if you can get an appointment at the docs soonest. Any problem with the feet in someone with diabetes is a potential matter for concern, so you need a medical opinion  at the earliest opportunity. I don't think anybody on the forum will be able to offer any other advice.


----------



## jocat (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you mikeyb,ljc and Ruth for the replies, you've reassured me I'm not overreacting by thinking gp route,
Many thanks
Jo


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2016)

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 19, 2016)

Unexplained and sudden heel pain is usually Plantar Fasciitis which is very painful. Anti inflammatory medication usually helps but not instantly. 

I would follow Mikeyb's advice and get it checked out by a Dr asap. 

Diabetic feets is funny fings wot need lookin' after.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 19, 2016)

Hopefully you can get to see your GP today. If you can't I would phone the podiatry department at your local hospital explaining that you are diabetic and the problem that you have. They will then decide whether they can get you a fast appointment with an NHS podiatrist. I really hope that you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 19, 2016)

Im with Jonsi on this one. It could be Plantar Fasciitis. Ive had it in the past. Best to get it checked out. X


----------



## jocat (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the replies I've phoned the surgery and am waiting for the nurse to phone me back, after reading up last night I was wondering about plantar fasciitis but it didn't mention pins and needles which got me worried again typical me!!
Jo


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2016)

The pain could be anyone of a number of things. Go get help as a matter of urgency. It may be something quite simple but at least you will rule everything out. See the doctor or the practice nurse or the podiatrist but please see someone. If the pain is unbearable and you don't mind a long wait you could try A&E


----------



## jocat (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi saw a doctor late this afternoon he's diagnosed plantar fasciitis and has given me some information sheets and some exercises to do. It sure is painful I can say that! Ironic thing is my brother was diagnosed with it a couple of months back! 
Thanks for all your replies
Jo


----------



## chili (Aug 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> It could be Plantar Fasciitis.



This, when i worked in the steel industry i suffered from this badly (not caused by the industry or the boots i hasten to add) i think mine was possibly self inflicted when i stamped on something, i done alot of reading and googling and kind of self diagnosed mine as "Heel Spurs" again after more googling i went to holland and barrett and bought a bottle of Calcium magnesium and zinc tablets popped one of these daily for maybe a month and cured myself of this excruciating pain.

these are the them, penny sale on at the moment
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sh...rrett-calcium-magnesium-zinc-caplets-60004290

heel spurs
http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/heel-spurs-pain-causes-symptoms-treatments

hope you get it sorted


----------



## Lilian (Aug 19, 2016)

These were the only shoes/sandals that I could wear when I had plantar fasciitis that that gave me any relief at all.    At the time these were about the only make that did the cushioned anatomical footwear.   I believe there are more who do them now but these are not as expensive.


----------



## jocat (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks chilli and Lilian both your suggestions are worth a try
Jo


----------



## Lilian (Aug 19, 2016)

http://www.pavers.co.uk/women/shop-by-brand/fly-flot       I forgot the link.


----------



## jocat (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Lilian wondered why I couldn't find anywhere to click! Me and technology! The sandals look nice and comfy 
Jo


----------



## chili (Aug 20, 2016)

i searched my browser history but could not find anymore links however if you google natural solutions for heel spurs they all pretty much suggest magnesium, another easy exercise for it is to just sit and move a small ball under your foot, you can also tape it up in a specific way all work at easing the pain






*7 Natural Solutions for Healing a Heel Spur*
*1. Magnesium —*Magnesium is an essential mineral for bone formation and utilizing calcium. More than half of the magnesium in the human body is stored in the bones, and it’s required by the body for protein synthesis, nerve function and the production of the antioxidant glutathione.

One way to treat the symptoms of a heel spur is with a warm bath with Epsom salt. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate, and it has many beneficial properties when it comes to relieving pain and inflammation. Add a cup of Epsom salt to your *detox bath recipe*, and gently massage your heels to release the pressure.

There are also plenty of great *magnesium-rich foods* that provide you with the magnesium you need to alleviate a heel spur. For example, one of the *avocado benefits *is plenty of magnesium. Look to* spinach nutrition*, *Swiss chard nutrition*, *banana nutrition* and *black beans nutrition* for great sources of magnesium.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2016)

Total rubbish. Ignore all that , Jocat, you aren't deficient in magnesium, and you certainly can't absorb it by sitting in a bath of Epsom Salt, that's what skin is for. Magnesium deficiency can cause a host of severe systemic symptoms - muscle weakness, lethargy, muscle spasms and cardiac failure. I know, I've had it, caused by years of taking omeprazole. You can also get it by being alcoholic. What it doesn't cause is plantar fasciitis, and if it doesn't cause it, it can't cure it.

And just because it's on Google doesn't make it true, there are thousands of cures for diabetes on Google. And you could have saved your money Chili. if you take care, it will go away in a month anyway. I almost needn't bother adding that zinc deficiency doesn't cause plantar fasciitis either.

Having said that, I really can't be bothered refuting the idea that you can eat particular foods to cure fasciitis, it's too daft for words.

Stick to what the doctor told you, and Lillian's advice about footwear.


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 20, 2016)

Whilst what you've replied is obviously true Mike -you've been there and therefore know - I feel you didn't have to be quite so harsh with your reply to Chili. He was trying to help jocat which is what we all try to do on here and for that should not be put down.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 20, 2016)

jocat said:


> Hi saw a doctor late this afternoon he's diagnosed plantar fasciitis and has given me some information sheets and some exercises to do. It sure is painful I can say that! Ironic thing is my brother was diagnosed with it a couple of months back!
> Thanks for all your replies
> Jo


Good to hear that you've got a diagnosis and plan of action, even though exercises are painful. Did GP mention painkilling tablets and / or gel, too?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Whilst what you've replied is obviously true Mike -you've been there and therefore know - I feel you didn't have to be quite so harsh with your reply to Chili. He was trying to help jocat which is what we all try to do on here and for that should not be put down.


Yes, I apologise for that. When I checked my BG a few minutes later it was 3.2, so I was a tad more aggressive than I should have been. Still true, mind.I too want to help Jocat, in this case by not spending unnecessary money.


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 20, 2016)

I understand Mike. Hope you're feeling much better now


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2016)

Yup, Linda, OK now. Serves me right for stopping up to watch the athletics. I should have more sense at my age


----------



## chili (Aug 20, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Total rubbish. Ignore all that , Jocat, you aren't deficient in magnesium, and you certainly can't absorb it by sitting in a bath of Epsom Salt, that's what skin is for. Magnesium deficiency can cause a host of severe systemic symptoms - muscle weakness, lethargy, muscle spasms and cardiac failure. I know, I've had it, caused by years of taking omeprazole. You can also get it by being alcoholic. What it doesn't cause is plantar fasciitis, and if it doesn't cause it, it can't cure it.
> 
> And just because it's on Google doesn't make it true, there are thousands of cures for diabetes on Google. And you could have saved your money Chili. if you take care, it will go away in a month anyway. I almost needn't bother adding that zinc deficiency doesn't cause plantar fasciitis either.
> 
> ...



well it worked for me, and i must admit i have taken an instant dislike to you because of the way you replied. But let me point some things out to you.....
1. i never said anyone was deficient in magnesium
2. i never told anyone to bath in epsom salts
3 i have not told anyone to eat particular foods
4. i shared what i done which worked for myself (it cost a fiver not going to break the bank now is it)

i guess your one of these people that is set in their ways been there seen it done got the tee-shirt probably a miserable t * * * * * aswell see link
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XpVy36_Bkr0/VPYHoRoJYKI/AAAAAAAAQsI/6TJ_zKfS1s0/s1600/Vmeldrew.jpg

@jocat i apologise to you for this reply in your thread and i apolgise for sharing what worked for me when i had similar symptoms in my heel. This will probably be my last post in this forum.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2016)

Chili, I have already apologised for the tone. The comments were directed at the attachment in your post, not you, so I'm sorry if if you got that impression. It would be a shame if you departed because my hypoglycaemic rant; I'm not really a miserable old git. 

Sorry again.


----------



## jocat (Aug 20, 2016)

Chilli, the video of the exercises was very useful, they are the ones on the sheet from my gp but I was struggling to understand them, seeing them in action as it were has clarified for me what I should be doing, thanks you. I know you were sharing what worked for you, I understand that, I do have to be careful of magnesium cause of another med I take but there is no way you could know that, we re all individuals and on this forum we share ideas which others may choose to try adapt or ignore.

Mikeyb thanks for your thoughts as well, hope your feeling better from your low bsl. 

I am sorting out footwear, going to have a word with pharmacist re analgesics cause with my psych meds shouldn't taken ibuprofen and with Dexcom can't use paracetamol so a bit stumped what I can actually take!!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi,  I was wondering if these would be any good for you, they are not cheap,
http://www.cosyfeet.com/foot-comfort/plantar-fasciitis/heel-that-pain-heel-seats#.V7i4XXh4W0
.
http://www.cosyfeet.com/foot-comfor...tracure-plantar-fasciitis-insole#.V7i5bnh4WK0


----------



## jocat (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks ljc useful website have ordered the second item because it gives support to more of the foot and some padded seamfree socks, worth every penny if they help! There's good feedback on the site.
Jo


----------



## Ljc (Aug 21, 2016)

jocat said:


> Thanks ljc useful website have ordered the second item because it gives support to more of the foot and some padded seamfree socks, worth every penny if they help! There's good feedback on the site.
> Jo


I've used that site quite a few times to buy socks and shoes for dad and socks for myself, they last and last.
I hope the inserts help you.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 21, 2016)

Jocat, I get plantar fasciitis a lot and the best thing I've found is the exercises using the roller or a tennis ball (if you can stand the pain that is) and something called a PF sock.  The PF socks are amazing and can be washed and reused (I use mine when I feel a niggle coming on to stave off another attack).  I don't know if they're available on the NHS I bought mine from Boots and they're pretty expensive (£25 a pair I think) but they've been a godsend.  They basically support the arch of the foot which is where the plantar fascia is and were recommended by my physio because the last attack of it I had lasted months.  It's usually caused by inappropriate footwear which for me is almost all footwear because of my special joints, but very often for those with normal anatomy it's caused by flat shoes, most often sandals because they don't support the ankle or arch of your foot.  Birkenstocks offer good arch support so I tend to stick with them on the sandal front, but you might also find something with a little heel (just an inch or 2) helpful because that naturally elevates the arch.  It is ridiculously painful so I hope you're not suffering too much. This is the sock http://www.boots.com/en/FS6-Compression-Foot-Sleeve-S-M-sizes-4-8-_1285253/ I used it initially instead of a night splint but my PF gets very bad very quickly because my joints are so mobile so I expect you're not at night splint stage if this is the first time it's happened ( hopefully it will also be your last ).


----------



## jocat (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks kookycat for sharing your experiences, have ordered a pair of the pf socks hoping they will help me at night when I find my heel throbs and stops me sleeping even though I'm resting. It then hurts all day as well so starting to get to me, feel like with other aches and pains in pain from head to foot, it's horrible
Jo


----------



## Caroline (Aug 21, 2016)

Glad you have seen doctor and got some help. I hope things clear up soon


----------



## jocat (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks Caroline 
Jo


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 22, 2016)

jocat said:


> Thanks kookycat for sharing your experiences, have ordered a pair of the pf socks hoping they will help me at night when I find my heel throbs and stops me sleeping even though I'm resting. It then hurts all day as well so starting to get to me, feel like with other aches and pains in pain from head to foot, it's horrible
> Jo



Oh heck, I was hoping you didn't have the nightime throbbing (not everyone does apparently so we're just lucky ).  The socks really help me with the pain and any soft tissue swelling too so fingers crossed.  If you're swollen though just make sure it doesn't get too tight, it never has for me because it's designed with a lot of stretch around the ankle and toe opening but just in case!  It is a miserable thing, when mine flares up I could quite honestly cry it's that painful, so I hope it starts to calm down for you soon.

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but I pretty much wear Skechers exclusively now because they're very padded under foot and have impact absorption on the heel, and they're very lightweight.  Touch wood I haven't had a flare up since making the switch.  That's progress for me because I'd normally have a least one, usually two flare ups a year.  The physio suggested it because the standard advice is to wear shoes with more of a heel but I don't have the ankle strength for that.  Hopefully this will be a one time problem for you but just mentioning it in case you need to reconsider footwear.

It can take a while to completely clear up, sometimes quite a long time, but if you don't feel like it's getting any better do go back for more advice and ask to be referred to a physio or specialist.  It can be tricky.


----------



## jocat (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks kookycat, trust me to be in the minority having nighttime throbbing in my heel!! Thanks for your advice, I've ordered the socks from boots hoping they will help. I wear hotter shoes at moment which are padded but have gone into trainers since heel problems started. Have ordered several bits to try so hoping something will help, had to walk a short distance today to collect a new perscription med and it was agony. Mum parked as close as she could but it's difficult in a sea side town on a sunny hot day in August !!
Thank you everyone for the replies
Jo x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

jocat said:


> Thanks kookycat, trust me to be in the minority having nighttime throbbing in my heel!! Thanks for your advice, I've ordered the socks from boots hoping they will help. I wear hotter shoes at moment which are padded but have gone into trainers since heel problems started. Have ordered several bits to try so hoping something will help, had to walk a short distance today to collect a new perscription med and it was agony. Mum parked as close as she could but it's difficult in a sea side town on a sunny hot day in August !!
> Thank you everyone for the replies
> Jo x


I hope things are easing a bit by now for you @jocat {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## jocat (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks northerner the socks kookycat suggested are helping, doing the exercises but walking still makes my heel throb. Painkillers do not do anything. Have put my back out as well so fun here hobbling around like an old lady haha!!
Jo


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

jocat said:


> Thanks northerner the socks kookycat suggested are helping, doing the exercises but walking still makes my heel throb. Painkillers do not do anything. Have put my back out as well so fun here hobbling around like an old lady haha!!
> Jo


Aw Jo! Do be careful! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## jocat (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks northerner, mum helping me. Seeing locum gp this pm for fibromyalgia so going to mention back pain, hoping he might give me some low dose diazepam to get me through this acute phase. Wish I was seeing my own gp, she knows all my umm complications!!
Jo x


----------

